# Operating a heat press while pregnant



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

I've recently begun heat pressing shirts, and have to use quite a bit of force to pull down the handle of the press (I'm a bit of a lightweight girl). My husband and I are planning to start our family soon, and I'm wondering if anyone else heat presses while pregnant. I read many threads here about the fumes etc., so I have the room well ventilated and wear a respirator, but I am a little worried about the pressure I need to excerpt. 

I did try to turn the pressure down lower, but it doesn't seem that my F&M fashion formula transfers are adhering very well (at 350 for 15 seconds).

Anyone else dealt with this? Cheers.


----------



## ratman (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Steph...... my wifes a lightweight too and can't lock our press. Put that husband of yours to work. That's what my wife does.


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

Haha, that might just be an option.....

Hoping to do it myself tho, if its not going to be harmful (he just likes to wear the shirts, not make 'em!!)


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

hi steph! while i'm not pregnant i AM both a shortie and a lightweight  when i first got my press my husband set it up on a table that fit HIM just fine - of course he's 6'4" so it wasn't much of an issue for him! however, when i tried to use it i felt like i was pulling every muscle i owned to lock it down! i got him to use a lower table and voila! get your husband to lower your work table and see if that doesn't make it easier for you! given a normal pregnancy and a healthy mom, pressing tee's shouldn't present a problem to mom or baby, but check with your doc to be sure! good luck!


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh, good call! The table is up pretty high, I'll see if I can come up with a lower one - that should definitely help


----------

